# boer does



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry there not that good 
But i want to breed for meat are they good?
Thanks

There 9 and a half months

Let me know what number! 
Im buying all 5 theres 4 in the pic
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look fine for breeding but they need to grow some more before actually breeding them.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

But my only concern is for 9 months there small...

And i dont want my kids being small like that at 9 months
Do you think they will be?

And these girls where bottlefed


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you know how much they weigh? I honestly couldn't tell you if they were small or not by a picture. Different angles can do strange things.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ill ask him how much they weigh

The mother was very big lots of depth but its a video not very good quality


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He said the kids are 60lbs and there mom is 150lbs


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Kids are 60lbs and mother is 150lb at 4yrs

Also he told me he breeds there mom once a year and he usally gets triplets sometimes quads 
Which is a good thing i guess


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

60lbs is TINY for 9 month old Boer does. That's what a healthy kid should weigh around 3-4 months old. Some of that could be genetic from the dam (150 is pretty small for a 4 year old, too) and some of that could be from poor management and feed. If you do decide to get them they would definitely benefit from a couple months of being fed high quality grain/hay, and may grow well for you. But be aware that they could be already stunted. They look healthy in the pictures, just small and a little on the thin side.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They also may be stunted from coccidia if they only weigh 60 lbs.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That second doeling looks like one I had last year....I wish I didn't have to sell her 


Anyways, they are a little small. But conformation wise look fairly good. Good bone, width and length.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

At nine months old Id like to see them alil bigger. With them being bottle fed that can sometimes stunt them alil. They dont look to be bad stunted. I think with some good feed an pasture they would grow out of it. My only conern is why are they being bottle fed? In the meat market world dams who produce you bottle babies are considered culls. Also the price is what you need to also take into consideration on buying them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Redheads said:


> At nine months old Id like to see them alil bigger. With them being bottle fed that can sometimes stunt them alil. They dont look to be bad stunted. I think with some good feed an pasture they would grow out of it. My only conern is why are they being bottle fed? In the meat market world dams who produce you bottle babies are considered culls. Also the price is what you need to also take into consideration on buying them.


They could have been triplets. Anything of mine that has triplets I pull one. Better then to worry if they are getting enough, and usually by the time you do realize they are not getting enough they are so set on mama that it's almost impossible to get them to take a bottle.
Any ways I do agree with them being small. But I've had some smaller does produce some fast growing kids, and with meat that is key. Honestly this is my 2cents. They are small for their age, maybe with good feed they will amount to something but your looking at a good wait to even think about breeding them  and to see what they amount to. What I would do is find some mature does ready to breed. You will see what they will be as a mature doe AND you won't have to feed them before they are big and old enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> 60lbs is TINY for 9 month old Boer does. That's what a healthy kid should weigh around 3-4 months old. Some of that could be genetic from the dam (150 is pretty small for a 4 year old, too) and some of that could be from poor management and feed. If you do decide to get them they would definitely benefit from a couple months of being fed high quality grain/hay, and may grow well for you. But be aware that they could be already stunted. They look healthy in the pictures, just small and a little on the thin side.


 Victoria said it well. 
I would probably pass on them.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> They could have been triplets. Anything of mine that has triplets I pull one. Better then to worry if they are getting enough, and usually by the time you do realize they are not getting enough they are so set on mama that it's almost impossible to get them to take a bottle.
> Any ways I do agree with them being small. But I've had some smaller does produce some fast growing kids, and with meat that is key. Honestly this is my 2cents. They are small for their age, maybe with good feed they will amount to something but your looking at a good wait to even think about breeding them  and to see what they amount to. What I would do is find some mature does ready to breed. You will see what they will be as a mature doe AND you won't have to feed them before they are big and old enough.


Oh they most certainly could have been trips. For me if I was to ever consider buying a bottle baby I would ask as to why. Rejection? Bad utter? Not enough milk? All those questions should be answered in this case.
I wouldnt let the size of the dam fool you into thinking thats why her babies are smaller. Some of my smallest does raise the biggest weanin babies on the place. An to boot they eat less so less money in bigger babies, all those things come into conderation as well when trying to squeese out a small profit off these goats.


----------

